# Better to install on 'D' Drive or.......



## Rossit (Mar 24, 2008)

Had a thought today and just wondered your opinion.

If I have two physical Drives one 'C' and the other 'D'. OS and other utilities on 'C' Drive. Would I get an improvement if I installed my games on 'D' Drive. Lets assume both are same size and access speed.


What are your thoughts?


Thanks


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

As long as they both will have more then 15% drive space left then it will be the same

Edit: unless you are running say a virus scan on c and playing a game on d then it will be faster


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If you have pagefile on C: then yes there is a slight increase in performance as the data is not written/read off of the same drive at the same time.


----------



## Rossit (Mar 24, 2008)

Aus_Karlos said:


> If you have pagefile on C: then yes there is a slight increase in performance as the data is not written/read off of the same drive at the same time.



Yes that is the sort of thing I suspect may improve performance somewhat. Although I'm guessing not a huge amount.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Likely not noticable . .


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The only part you may notice is the decreased loading time of games mainly games like BF2, Crysis anything that has to totally load objects and a map into the RAM and pagefile.
My BF2 use to take upto 1-2min to load each new map. But when installed it on another HDD with the pagefile on C:. The first load took 1min but after that the loading flew by in about 10sec.


----------

